# Magic Salt Storage?



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi, I have a question about Magic Salt (Ice-B-Gone).
I go through about 75-100 50lb bags of ice melt per season as I only do 23 driveways and one commercial lot. I have been buying bags from landscape supply places and big box stores for the last ten years. I know I'm paying a premium by buying by the bag and taking away potential profit.

My thought was that this year I would just build a 4'x4'x4' box on top of a pallet to fill with bulk ice melt. I'm a carpenter, so building a box strong enough is no problem. And I have a 6'x10' dump trailer, so I could put the crate in there, have them fill it at the yard, and slide it out into my building.

This would wind up costing me about $3.50 per 50lbs. instead of $14.00 per 50lbs. for Ice-B-Gone.

My Question is, will it sore well in an enclosed building for the season? I've never used magic salt so I wasn't sure if the coating on the salt lasts and is effective after storing it for 3-4 months. I'll probably only have to refill the crate once during the season.

Thank You


----------



## SaratogaSnowPro (Jan 15, 2011)

Why don't you ask the Ice B Gone Magic dealer you purchased it from? I am sure they could walk you thru the best ways to set it up... www.ibgmagic.com


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

I haven't purchased it yet, I thought I would run it by the guys on here to see what your thoughts are. I didn't ask when I was on the phone with him, but I'll call the Magic Salt dealer I spoke with the other day and ask about storage.
I'd like to hear the thoughts of the guys on here as well though.


----------



## SaratogaSnowPro (Jan 15, 2011)

Just store it in 5 gallon buckets and bring out what you need for a storm..


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for your input. 
Yes, but then I would need at least 50-60 5 gal buckets depending on how much bulk I get. I should be able to put at least a ton in the bin, probably 2,500 lbs. I guess I was hoping to have a ice melt bin and just fill up my buckets that I take with me before each storm. I usually take 5-8 buckets with me per storm depending on the storm.

When I build the bin, I could leave it as is with just a wood box. Or I could lay a tarp in the bin and then have it filled to keep it wrapped if that would prolong the life of the magic salt if necessary. Just thought there must be other guys on here that store large quantities of magic salt that may have some info


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Last year I ran bulk in my tailgate spreader and hauled the salt in totes. I cut the top off and made it into a lid. I have 5 toes that we used last winter. We would take a few at a time in our dump trailer and then unload and store them in the barn. I just forked a new one in before each storm. Never had a problem. Our barn is not heated but it is nice and dry. We actually had 3 full totes we kept over the summer. I put a piece of plastic right on top of the salt, closed the lid, put another piece of plastic over the totes and shrink wrapped them. They sat out side all summer and the salt kept just fine no issues at all ! If you can keep the salt dry you will have no problems .


----------



## McG_Landscaping (Feb 2, 2011)

knpc;1871068 said:


> Hi, I have a question about Magic Salt (Ice-B-Gone).
> I go through about 75-100 50lb bags of ice melt per season as I only do 23 driveways and one commercial lot. I have been buying bags from landscape supply places and big box stores for the last ten years. I know I'm paying a premium by buying by the bag and taking away potential profit.
> 
> My thought was that this year I would just build a 4'x4'x4' box on top of a pallet to fill with bulk ice melt. I'm a carpenter, so building a box strong enough is no problem. And I have a 6'x10' dump trailer, so I could put the crate in there, have them fill it at the yard, and slide it out into my building.
> ...


Yes as long as it's dry


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Just a side question,I store my salt in my shop,(20-30tons) will magic salt stink up the whole shop? I cover with a tarp and don't think that will help out much.


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

I would be more worried about the salt eating away at anything metal in the area....


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

andersman02;1871676 said:


> I would be more worried about the salt eating away at anything metal in the area....


Been storing indoors for years here,no impact or issue at all,have my plows and equip next to 12 tons left over from last season.Just wondering about smell?


----------



## McG_Landscaping (Feb 2, 2011)

leigh;1871708 said:


> Been storing indoors for years here,no impact or issue at all,have my plows and equip next to 12 tons left over from last season.Just wondering about smell?


it probably would. Magic doesn't smell that great


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

You will notice the trademark order. More so if you work right next to it or touch it with gloves/bare hands. 

I treat my bulk as I go. But I have a friend with a yard that is now on its 3rd year. Salt is dry, brown crystals. According to the supplier that's how it's supposed to look. His is stored in large 35 gallon garbage cans.


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

My plan worked out pretty well. I built a 4'x4'x4' box on top of a pallet. I put it in my dump trailer, brought it to the yard and they dumped 3,000 lbs.of Ice-B-Gone into the crate. Brought it back to the shop, pushed a button to lift the trailer, the crate slid out with some persuasion, pushed it into place and done!

This should save me a lot of money over buying bagged ice melt. And I should be able to reuse the crate year after year. Wish I had done this sooner, been chasing bagged material every season for 15 yrs.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

knpc;1893755 said:


> My plan worked out pretty well. I built a 4'x4'x4' box on top of a pallet. I put it in my dump trailer, brought it to the yard and they dumped 3,000 lbs.of Ice-B-Gone into the crate. Brought it back to the shop, pushed a button to lift the trailer, the crate slid out with some persuasion, pushed it into place and done!
> 
> This should save me a lot of money over buying bagged ice melt. And I should be able to reuse the crate year after year. Wish I had done this sooner, been chasing bagged material every season for 15 yrs.


Definitely wanna see some pics!! So that box was 1.5 yards??


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, the box just under 4'x4'x4'. So about 1.5 yds. It was 3,000 lbs when I pulled onto the scales after loading up.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Smart! If I ever get covered/inside storage I'm stealing this idea.


----------

